
12 Signs You’re Working in a Feature Factory - phillipchaffee
https://hackernoon.com/12-signs-youre-working-in-a-feature-factory-44a5b938d6a2#.s5s72jcrg
======
lost_name
Oof... like, 9/12 of those describe my team.

I don't kid myself into thinking I'm doing anything meaningful here, but to
have so much of process put so bluntly is eye opening. I suppose it's
comforting to know that it's so common it could be put into a list like this.

